

Mobile phones responsible for disappearance of honey bee? - edw519
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/7778401/Mobile-phones-responsible-for-disappearance-of-honey-bee.html

======
aristus
Paragraph 20: "There are reports of sudden disappearance of bee populations
from honeybee colonies. _The reason is still not clear._ We have compared the
performance of honeybees in cellphone radiation exposed and unexposed
colonies.

Para 24: "Previous work in this area has indicated this [mobile phone use] is
not a real factor," he said. "If new data comes along we will look at it."

HUGE HEADLINE: "Mobile phones responsible for disappearance of honey bee"

Is there a viable alternative to shitty, sensationalist, popular science
journalism?

